# Let's celebrate!



## fifi (Jan 26, 2006)

I am so proud of her! She is now an accredited service dog (mine) and can come with me wherever I need her to be. She does tasks as getting the phone, picking things up for me, barking on command (if I fall she does this on her own),etc...Since I have Multiple Sclerosis, she is little angel for me. Naturally her love for me also causes a few problems (see my topic in Behavior Forum), but I am so proud!!!This puppy from a puppy mill is giving back to me all the love and devotion we gave her when she came to us. Thank you my fur baby!!! I love you and treasure all your help!!!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Oh, a big congratulations to her and to you! That's not an easy feat!
Who said maltese are just arm candy? What do they know!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Wow well done Fifi, what a treasure you are to your mommy


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

That's great!! Congrats!


----------



## mwend (Dec 27, 2005)

Congrats! That is wonderful news!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)




----------



## Kisses-4-Princess (Dec 4, 2005)

This is such a heartwarming post. I'm very proud of her!! cheers to FIFI!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Congratulations to you Fifi. What a great job she is doing!









I am looking forward to Bella Mia earning her CGC award shortly to be a Therapy dog. So I understand how happy and proud you must be.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

[attachment=5498:attachment]  *WOW, that is fabulous!!!!*


----------



## The Nanny (Nov 30, 2004)

> I am so proud of her! She is now an accredited service dog (mine) and can come with me wherever I need her to be. She does tasks as getting the phone, picking things up for me, barking on command (if I fall she does this on her own),etc...Since I have Multiple Sclerosis, she is little angel for me. Naturally her love for me also causes a few problems (see my topic in Behavior Forum), but I am so proud!!!This puppy from a puppy mill is giving back to me all the love and devotion we gave her when she came to us. Thank you my fur baby!!! I love you and treasure all your help!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's so great! What a smart girl she is! My aunt also has MS and she got a service dog several months ago ( a large black lab) who does the same for her! It's so incredible how these dogs can learn and how much help she will be for you. Congratulations to you and to Fifi!!!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> I am so proud of her! She is now an accredited service dog (mine) and can come with me wherever I need her to be. She does tasks as getting the phone, picking things up for me, barking on command (if I fall she does this on her own),etc...Since I have Multiple Sclerosis, she is little angel for me. Naturally her love for me also causes a few problems (see my topic in Behavior Forum), but I am so proud!!!This puppy from a puppy mill is giving back to me all the love and devotion we gave her when she came to us. Thank you my fur baby!!! I love you and treasure all your help!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulation







what a smart, helpful girl you got!!!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

WOW , you have one smart dog !!!


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

What a huge accomplishment. Congratulations!








Carla & Shotzi


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS TO YOU AND FIFI.























Another Wiz Kid born. I swear there are little people under all that fluff.

Lynda, Chloe and Katie


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Congratulations FiFi - wow - you are the best







!!

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Congratulations!! That is such wonderful news


----------



## Brooks (Jun 27, 2005)




----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

Congratulations to Fifi!!!! Did you teach her how to do all of that or was she professionally trained or did she just pick it up on her own?


----------



## fifi (Jan 26, 2006)

Fifi was trained once a week in our home by a professionel dog trainer from Toronto. It was a present from my husband, to congratulate me for working full time even though it is not always easy. I am a grade 9 teacher...My students are really good with my illness. They help me. It took 3 months for Fifi to succeed, but it was worth it. Even though the training is expensive, it forged a bond between her and I that will never be broken. I never spoke about it on this site because I was afraid she did not have what it takes. But we adapted the house to her, with special handles on the phones and lower tables, and a purse for me that she can open. She does 12 specific tasks:
gets the phone on command
picks my keys or small object that I cannot get from the floor
barks if I fall or if I signal that I am in trouble
opens my purse and gets small objects for me (keys, wallet,..)
etc...

It was the first time this trainer worked with a maltese/ bichon frisé. He was really surprised how she reacted to the training, and how happy she was to please me and to be useful. These dogs are really good problem solvers, and I am now an advocate of this breed, which I was not before








There is no limits to how thankful we are to have this angel with us: from a starving pup to a devoted friend...It brings tears to my eyes when I see the concern in her eyes when I get frustrated or depressed. I can only persevere when she is there to lick the tears on my face. 
ThANK YOU TO EVERYONE FOR YOUR KIND WORDS OF ENCOURAGEMENTS AND CONGRATULATIONS.


----------



## aea6574 (Feb 18, 2006)

Wow, that is just fantastic for you and Fifi









I guess this also means that you are lucky enough that you can take her wherever you want as well, right. I know lots of places have policies against dogs unless they are service dogs.

Congratulations again to Fifi.


----------



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

wow, congrats, you have the prettiest service dog in the country.

I know all to well how wonderful they can be, mine was more potent than my chronic depression....I had a 360 degree turn around, and am hoping to make her a therapy dog after she is a year old...getting her prepared by exposing her to new experiences, people, animals and sounds as we go. Hope to share the miracles these dogs can create.

Best of luck, that is so great, you can flash a card and say she is legal....who would believe a malt as a service dog...too cute.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> Fifi was trained once a week in our home by a professionel dog trainer from Toronto. It was a present from my husband, to congratulate me for working full time even though it is not always easy. I am a grade 9 teacher...My students are really good with my illness. They help me. It took 3 months for Fifi to succeed, but it was worth it. Even though the training is expensive, it forged a bond between her and I that will never be broken. I never spoke about it on this site because I was afraid she did not have what it takes. But we adapted the house to her, with special handles on the phones and lower tables, and a purse for me that she can open. She does 12 specific tasks:
> gets the phone on command
> picks my keys or small object that I cannot get from the floor
> barks if I fall or if I signal that I am in trouble
> ...


Congrats to you and Fifi!!! That is really great







!!


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

What a wonderful thing!! Congratulations!!

Marie & Pacino


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Congratulations to both of you!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Congratulations!


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

Wow that is great! Congrats to Fifi and you!!


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

How wonderful for both you and Fifi. Miracles do happen don't they....and some of them come wrapped in a fluffy white hair.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Congratulations to you both!







What a wonderful accomplishment. Yes, they are very smart, aren't they?


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

Congrats Fifi!!!


----------

